# How To Make Crib More Comfortable?????



## BeingMe (Oct 25, 2006)

My DD sleeps in her crib in our room and she's 15 months old. I want to make her crib mattress softer/more comfortable, how can I do it? As it is now the sheets are almost impossible to get on, so I am afraid of adding something and them not fitting. I have seen some wool toppers but are they worth the money??
Anyone have any ideas?? When I la her on my feather pillow she melts and just lays there. But her bed is so stiff. I think it may help her sleep better if it were softer.


----------



## kerplunk (Jun 28, 2007)

Once my daughter was old enough that I stopped freaking out about SIDS, I put a double layer of those soft, felt-y, thin-ish blankets (do you know the kind I mean?) between her mattress and fitted sheet. They were thin enough that the sheet still fit (barely), but made the mattress a LITTLE softer. Nobody yell at me - I know you're not supposed to do this with younger babies.


----------



## ladybug13 (Oct 29, 2005)

Not sure if the sheet would fit but you could try one of those egg-crate mattress toppers... cut it down to fit the crib mattress. Or one of those memory foam ones. We currently co-sleep and have a pillow top on our mattress. I am concerned that when we move DD to her crib (only God knows when!!!) she will find it too firm so I've been wondering about options myself.

Good luck!


----------



## BeingMe (Oct 25, 2006)

I thought about foam but I was worried about chemicals. Hmmm.


----------



## loitering (Mar 27, 2006)

My ds is almost 16mo, and he sleeps in the crib until he wakes in the night then comes to bed. He definitely sleeps better in the bed!

I noticed though that last winter, he started sleeping better when I put a comfy flannel fitted sheet in the crib.

Cribs really are uncomfortable, aren't they? Between constantly smashing himself into the bars and the noises the mattress makes, I can't believe ds sleeps at all in it!


----------



## Ish'smom (May 16, 2007)

I fold up a cushy quilt to lay him on if he is on the floor or crib mattress for a nap. DS wont sleep on a hard surface probably because we have a pillowtop. DS only recently started rolling to his tummy in his sleep so I watch him closely and have flipped him back over once or twice, but it hasn't seemed to be a problem for his breathing because he turns his head to the side. He is almost seven months.


----------

